# I have to keep taking PersonalityCafe in small doses or it will turn me into a toxic person.



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'll protect you (not that I really think you need it).


Yeah it's fine.
I'll just ignore that situations and people that annoy me, more.
Like you said. It's easy to avoid people.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> You can't just talk about me like that.


I actually like you though.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

dulcinea said:


> I actually like you though.


How much are they paying you?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

T


ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> How much are they paying you?


The spider threatened me.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

dulcinea said:


> The spider threatened me.


Now I know that is not the case.
After I finished the spider, I went after and erased it's entire family line.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> Now I know that is not the case.
> After I finished the spider, I went after and erased it's entire family line.


Are you positive? Did you take it's vitals?


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

dulcinea said:


> Are you positive? Did you take it's vitals?


I am fairly sure I killed it. I ended up curb-stomping the spider to prove a point


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> I actually like you though.


What about me ?
but what if the answer is no?  that'd be a hard question


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> I am fairly sure I killed it. I ended up curb-stomping the spider to prove a point
> 
> View attachment 868997


I like how those couples in a back just minding their own business xD


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

secondpassing said:


> What about me ?
> but what if the answer is no?  that'd be a hard question


Yes of course


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> Yes of course


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I was acknowledged.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Most people here now are pretty decent people. There's only a few who I genuinely dislike and a few who I'm not sure about. I can have disagreements and confrontations without really disliking someone, but yeah, a few are simply toxic or immoral on a level I can't accept. 
I won't allow them to influence how much time I spend here, though.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

True, I come here to release my stress. That don't know the other side of the story would easily talking about someone behind their back or made a thread about it. I just like to ignore those people because I respect them. But I wonder, they don't have any evidence about why people act that way. I treat others equally here since earlier and until now and forever


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

-


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I now realize this isn't true.
I was a toxic person before I came here.
I'm unwilling to see the truth about myself.
Everything a fellow user said about me is true.
I am a drama perpetuator. 
I've said really stupid things to gain attention.
I've acted like a narcissist at times
And I really am immature.
I don't like to be faced with those realities
I like to be under the delusion that I've grown, that I'm really a nice person, that I'm better than I was.
But the sad reality is that I'll try to perpetuate my false reality by deflecting onto others because in my mind, I really need to feel like I have grown, but I really haven't, and to an extent, I'm not sure if I can.
So I think, with the exception of a small community of people around me, the best thing to do for me is to isolate myself.

I really am Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, I still go back and forth, leave for week, come back for a couple of days, leave for two weeks, come back for a few weeks, leave for 3 days, come back for a day, etc. 
It's easier that way.
I mean, I only have a lot of time because I'm under a self isolation order.
The UK government has effectively told me "Go to your room! You're grounded for two weeks for being from another country" lol. 
But, even so, I didn't return until like my 3rd day under the isolation order, so....


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah perC can be annoying every now and then when a random member gets mad at me out of nowhere ( like if I were to ask them to answer a thread I started) asking me wtf I think I am to dare tag them haha usually when that occurs I’ll retreat to the game forum and remind myself that reality is more fulfilling than online  

I enjoy your post and questions though it adds more insight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

Yea, when I start losing patience I know it’s time to go. Lol But right now I’m sick so I’ve got nothing better to do unfortunately.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I enjoy your post and questions though it adds more insight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. you too.


Sweet but Psycho said:


> Yea, when I start losing patience I know it’s time to go. Lol But right now I’m sick so I’ve got nothing better to do unfortunately.


I've been bored because my fiance has been working a lot lately.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

It has been pretty boring since 2019. I lost a lot of interest in MBTI stuff too, so I didn't came there often. Frankly it was always somewhat trashy with many similar people at all times. Most common themes are am I XXXX type, is unrelated thing means that I'm XXXX type, your type sucks, I'm dumb look at me, oh I'm creating the most generic thread that thousands of perCers have already created... I'm misanthropic, but even then it feels disappointing. Sure that's nothing too bad compared to many other forums and actually on average perC is better than them, but still community could be better. It's still impossible to be completely attached to perC, because it is simply toxic.

It seems that generally there have been less accidents and I never heard of bans ever since perC's major rehaul (which still imo sucks big time). That is also boring.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> thanks. you too.
> 
> I've been bored because my fiance has been working a lot lately.


I hope you're enjoying your new environment and that you get to enjoy it more after your two weeks of jail are up!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

secondpassing said:


> I hope you're enjoying your new environment and that you get to enjoy it more after your two weeks of jail are up!


Thanks.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

This can pretty much be said about all of social media in general. I'm glad that you're deciding to steer clear of Twitter as it has definitely become one of the most radioactive social media websites in recent memory.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I know why now.....
Not feeling tempting to post much anymore...


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Crowbo said:


> This can pretty much be said about all of social media in general. I'm glad that you're deciding to steer clear of Twitter as it has definitely become one of the most radioactive social media websites in recent memory.


What is "social media"? I've never used Twitter, just heard about it. If there is no interaction I tend not to be interested. Is PerC "social media"? I often have good times on PerC.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I've left twitter after trump did some stuff to it last year and allmost left world of warcraft becauce of the toxicity there. If it were not for my friends and my guild, I would have, even if I've spent 7-8 years playing now. It gives me severe stomach ache, anger and anxiety. I tend to ignore another person allmost every time I go in there I think. They call me idiot, looser, noob, stupid, bitch, chick, ADHD (which I actually have), girl, whore, etc. They tell me to quit the game, go kill my self, that they will rape my mum, etc. I don't accept it and if they call me names they will get some reaction back in one way or another. I'd rather call the police or quit the game in the end then sit still and shut up about bullying.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Electra said:


> I've left twitter after trump did some stuff to it last year


Are you saying if Trump does stuff one can't do stuff back at him? First thing I'd say is, "I love you Trump but why do the others hate you?" Then if he replies, launch into his reply.




Electra said:


> They call me &%*@#$ ...


You are not allowed to laugh and say, "That's me alright. Tell me about you."?

I didn't mean the "not" so I crossed it out, lol.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

BigApplePi said:


> Are you saying if Trump does stuff one can't do stuff back at him? First thing I'd say is, "I love you Trump but why do the others hate you?" Then if he replies, launch into his reply.
> 
> 
> You are not allowed to laugh and say, "That's me alright. Tell me about you."?


That sounds like the tactics of the trojan horse, haha!! 😁 smart yet evil move 😬
So I'd have to lie to trump 🤔 

They want to psyche me out because I have low level gear, which may decrease the effectivity of the team. To get good gear you eighter have to be fairly glued to the game or pay up. I don't do eighter lately because I set other priorities higher.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Electra said:


> That sounds like the tactics of the trojan horse, haha!! 😁 smart yet evil move 😬
> So I'd have to lie to trump 🤔


You used the word "lie", a word which needs a context for meaning. Is satire or joking lying? The idea is to get Trump to talk about why he is hated. If he claims he is loved, I have to believe him.




Electra said:


> They want to psyche me out because I have low level gear, which may decrease the effectivity of the team. To get good gear you eighter have to be fairly glued to the game or pay up. I don't do eighter lately because I set other priorities higher.


I'm completely lost here because I don't know the game.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

BigApplePi said:


> You used the word "lie", a word which needs a context for meaning. Is satire or joking lying? The idea is to get Trump to talk about why he is hated. If he claims he is loved, I have to believe him.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely lost here because I don't know the game.


Well he seemed to feel quite secure of his status, unrealisticly so, unfortunetly. I have the impression he lied quite a lot, to put it mildly! Not sure if he didn't realize the truth or just didn't want to realize it... or maybe it was a mix...but I guess if he doesn't admit it then there is no use talking about it with someone in denial anyway :-( On the positive side he was also brave not give up after all that hate he recieved. I'm not sure anyone else would still bother.
Don't worry about the game. A lot if videogames these days charge money for status, in addition to time (time is money, after all). That's whats its all about...Status, in-game. Hiarcy. Winning.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Electra said:


> I have the impression he lied quite a lot, to put it mildly!


This is a question of morality and questionable morality at that. I see the strategy is to do ANYTHING to stay in office. People do not want to be kicked out of their jobs/ position, even if it is a political appointment. The rules don't matter if you lose your job ... in the minds of many.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

BigApplePi said:


> This is a question of morality and questionable morality at that. I see the strategy is to do ANYTHING to stay in office. People do not want to be kicked out of their jobs/ position, even if it is a political appointment. The rules don't matter if you lose your job ... in the minds of many.


Yes, I have seen so many people like this and it's extremely hard to grasp for me tbh. Some people can seem oh so trustworthy and kind, with excellent morals, but then when it comes to work its like they out of a sudden sell their soul to the devil. For example I remember a saleswoman selling us cloth with a polite smile and sweet phrases when I was a kid, but at the same time I heard she strictly denied her child the same things she sold us, over and over. People selling junk to their friends. Pacients who end up poor becoming coaches and healers, charging lots of cash to treat other poor people like they once were . (Did they conveniently forget they nearly starved to death or couldn't even pay their rent, etc?) Or parents of friends seemingly having no problems with my behaviour, but forbid it to their own kids.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I find Trump was incredibly benign compared to the Cancel culture happy, "let's destroy someone's life for not putting their preferred pronouns in their bio" hate mob. I mean, I don't think he's a great person, but the sad and ironic thing is he was never held accountable for his real errors, because far leftist politicians and media leaders have become so deranged, they'd clutch their pearls and take offense at every innocuous thing he'd say or do, which often led to the people on his side of the political spectrum taking his defense even when he didn't necessarily deserve it.

After a while you get sick of the barrage of TRANS WOMEN ARE WOMEN! TRANS WOMEN ARE WOMEN! TRANS WOMEN ARE WOMEN!/BURN JK ROWLING BOOKS!!! posts. Yeah, shouting in all caps, is really going to convince someone that a person with a penis and more testosterone than estrogen is a woman simply at their word, despite everything they've learned about biological physiology of sexually dimorphic species. 
"Oh I see, I was going to call this person a 'him' but now that you've done the internet equivalent of screaming in my face, I've had a change of heart." said no one ever. 
But, this is the crowd that believed it when it was stated that facts, logic, and objectivity are covert forms of white supremacy, so why would we expect better?


----------



## Joy1704 (Apr 3, 2021)

The problem of any social network or any place where more than two people are present. LOL. Unfortunately, social networks only potentiate this. I don't know you and I know this post has been around for a long time, but I have to say... You are not "a toxic person", you have toxic behavior just like any human being has or will have in life. But this, of course, does not give permission to hurt someone or disregard someone else's rights and existence. So it's always good to police ourselves on what we say, especially on the internet.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

dulcinea said:


> I find Trump was incredibly benign compared to the Cancel culture happy, "let's destroy someone's life for not putting their preferred pronouns in their bio" hate mob. I mean, I don't think he's a great person, but the sad and ironic thing is he was never held accountable for his real errors, because far leftist politicians and media leaders have become so deranged, they'd clutch their pearls and take offense at every innocuous thing he'd say or do, which often led to the people on his side of the political spectrum taking his defense even when he didn't necessarily deserve it.
> 
> After a while you get sick of the barrage of TRANS WOMEN ARE WOMEN! TRANS WOMEN ARE WOMEN! TRANS WOMEN ARE WOMEN!/BURN JK ROWLING BOOKS!!! posts. Yeah, shouting in all caps, is really going to convince someone that a person with a penis and more testosterone than estrogen is a woman simply at their word, despite everything they've learned about biological physiology of sexually dimorphic species.
> "Oh I see, I was going to call this person a 'him' but now that you've done the internet equivalent of screaming in my face, I've had a change of heart." said no one ever.
> But, this is the crowd that believed it when it was stated that facts, logic, and objectivity are covert forms of white supremacy, so why would we expect better?


Are you kidding me? This tells me that you have no concept of what Trump's done to the U.S. on every single level whether domestic or foreign. You do realize that white supremacy and conservative culture has tried to cancel everyone's rights who isn't white, evangelical and straight. Funnily enough, Trump ran on a populist platform and in his reign of sickness, billionaires accrued trillions while everyone else, you included, lost trillions. The sheer level of corruption was horrendous.

Yes, I get it, you're white, straight and christian so it's no skin off your back if everyone else's rights have been mowed over. Cry me an effing river, that others dare to hold the orange mussolini brigade responsible. Freedom of speech has consequences to the alt-fright.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

mia-me said:


> Are you kidding me? This tells me that you have no concept of what Trump's done to the U.S. on every single level whether domestic or foreign. You do realize that white supremacy and conservative culture has tried to cancel everyone's rights who isn't white, evangelical and straight. Funnily enough, Trump ran on a populist platform and in his reign of sickness, billionaires accrued trillions while everyone else, you included, lost trillions. The sheer level of corruption was horrendous.
> 
> Yes, I get it, you're white, straight and christian so it's no skin off your back if everyone else's rights have been mowed over. Cry me an effing river, that others dare to hold the orange mussolini brigade responsible. Freedom of speech has consequences to the alt-fright.


wow this was by far the most hilarious post I've seen in weeks.
Thank you for the laugh.
Of course, words like "alt right" and "white supremacy" no longer mean anything anymore.
Disagree with a far left Twitterista, and the first go to is a "You're an alt right white supremacist Nazi!!! NO it doesn't matter if you're a black Jew!"


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

dulcinea said:


> wow this was by far the most hilarious post I've seen in weeks.
> Thank you for the laugh.
> Of course, words like "alt right" and "white supremacy" no longer mean anything anymore.
> Disagree with a far left Twitterista, and the first go to is a "You're an alt right white supremacist Nazi!!! NO it doesn't matter if you're a black Jew!"


I'm not a member of Twitter, only someone who pays attention to the news, rather than trapped within an alt-fright silo.


----------

